# Schwinn Double Straight Bar Thread



## Jay81

Ok, figured I'd start this thread due to the common misconception that the Schwinn double straight bar frame was one year only, as I keep seeing people making this claim. It was not one year only, I have seen and or heard of them ranging from 1959 through 1962. 

Now, there are two different versions of this frame,
One version, the double straight bars and seat stays are all one piece.
On the other version, the double straight bars are independent of the seat stays.

There are three models that I know of are the Typhoon, Tornado and Skipper. 

I do not know all the details on these, or what models were produced in what years using which version of this frame, but feel free to add what you know, and post pics of your double straight bar Schwinn, along with model and year.

Here is my June 1961 Schwinn Skipper 24" with the frame where the straight bars and seat stays are one piece. My bike also has a bolt on kickstand, not sure what the other models have for kickstands.

There is a 1962 Typhoon on one of the FB groups with the same bar/stay setup as my Skipper.


----------



## rustystone2112

typhoon & skipper are the only 2 models with the continuous  bars and 1 year  1962 only, tornado has the separate bars


----------



## Jay81

Skipper is not 1962 only, as I mentioned above my Skipper is June 1961.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

There was also the flying star. With the non-continual double straight bars


----------



## rustystone2112

Jay81 said:


> Skipper is not 1962 only, as I mentioned above my Skipper is June 1961.



the skipper isn't listed in the 1961 catalog
http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1961.html
I did forget about the flyingstar


----------



## rustystone2112

Jay81 said:


> Skipper is not 1962 only, as I mentioned above my Skipper is June 1961.


----------



## island schwinn

I sold my Flying Star.here are two others.late 61 Tornado and 62 Typhoon.


----------



## Jay81

rustystone2112 said:


> the skipper isn't listed in the 1961 catalog
> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1961.html
> I did forget about the flyingstar




Look again, its there below the flying star. Theres just no link at the top of the page for it.  However the picture shows the frame having the two individual bars, and mine has the continuous bars.


1961 Skipper - catalog shows two separate bars





Here's the 1962 Skipper - cantilever frame


----------



## Ridge Rider

In 1959 Schwinn introduced the twin straightbar  on the Tornado, but it had a slight curve to it. Later that year it became a true twinn straightbar. In 1961 it was used on the Skipper . The bars were not continuous. Midyear 1961 it changed to a continous twinbar which continued into 1962 to be used on the the Typhoon.By then the Skipper was using the standard cantilever frame . The bikes pictured are a '62 Skipper, an early '61 Skipper, a '59 Tornado,and a late '61 Skipper. If I am missing something, let me know ,but this is what I have found from the bikes I have had, I still have the early 61 Skipper.


----------



## REC

The red Tornado appears to be a 24" bike. The slight bend in the two bars was not done on the 26" ones. That looks like a nice example, would you post a picture of the whole bike?
REC


----------



## Ridge Rider

You are correct .This is  a 24" . As you can see, I repainted the bike and set it up as a banana seat bike to make it easy to ride. This bike should also have painted fenders, not Chrome.


----------



## Bender

Not to pull your chain... 61, 20” Wrong seat.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Anyone know why the 24” tornado models with the independent twin bars had a slight curve when the 20” and 26” models didn’t?


----------



## GTs58

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Anyone know why the 24” tornado models with the independent twin bars had a slight curve when the 20” and 26” models didn’t?




Good question. How about the earlier 24" straight bar Tornado that had a DX style frame.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

GTs58 said:


> Good question. How about the earlier 24" straight bar Tornado that had a DX style frame.



I don’t think I’ve ever seen one.


----------



## GTs58

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever seen one.

















						help identifying a 1958 schwinn- please | All Things Schwinn
					

this bike is a 1958 and the chain guard says tornado... it has a dx bar not a straight bar. what type of schwinn is it? a tornado or a dx? thanks




					thecabe.com


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1130107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help identifying a 1958 schwinn- please | All Things Schwinn
> 
> 
> this bike is a 1958 and the chain guard says tornado... it has a dx bar not a straight bar. what type of schwinn is it? a tornado or a dx? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



Wow. That is awesome. Never seen one before.
On an unrelated note, we’re you happy with your red American from me? Never heard anything back from you?


----------



## Yates/ vintage

Ridge Rider said:


> In 1959 Schwinn introduced the twin straightbar  on the Tornado, but it had a slight curve to it. Later that year it became a true twinn straightbar. In 1961 it was used on the Skipper . The bars were not continuous. Midyear 1961 it changed to a continous twinbar which continued into 1962 to be used on the the Typhoon.By then the Skipper was using the standard cantilever frame . The bikes pictured are a '62 Skipper, an early '61 Skipper, a '59 Tornado,and a late '61 Skipper. If I am missing something, let me know ,but this is what I have found from the bikes I have had, I still have the early 61 Skipper. View attachment 691673
> View attachment 691662 View attachment 691664 View attachment 691670



My 62 typhoon


----------



## mrg

Got to throw in my Lil 61 dbl straight bar Tornado Klunker


----------



## PCHiggin

Jay81 said:


> Ok, figured I'd start this thread due to the common misconception that the Schwinn double straight bar frame was one year only, as I keep seeing people making this claim. It was not one year only, I have seen and or heard of them ranging from 1959 through 1962.
> 
> Now, there are two different versions of this frame,
> One version, the double straight bars and seat stays are all one piece.
> On the other version, the double straight bars are independent of the seat stays.
> 
> There are three models that I know of are the Typhoon, Tornado and Skipper.
> 
> I do not know all the details on these, or what models were produced in what years using which version of this frame, but feel free to add what you know, and post pics of your double straight bar Schwinn, along with model and year.
> 
> Here is my June 1961 Schwinn Skipper 24" with the frame where the straight bars and seat stays are one piece. My bike also has a bolt on kickstand, not sure what the other models have for kickstands.
> 
> There is a 1962 Typhoon on one of the FB groups with the same bar/stay setup as my Skipper.
> 
> View attachment 690759
> 
> View attachment 690760
> 
> View attachment 690761
> 
> View attachment 690762



I want a Skipper,Perfect match to our  Debbie. I want a '61 with the continuous seat stays.


----------



## Double straightup

Back dated my 61 tornado and made it heavier😏 I just love truss rods and full fenders.


----------



## 1966jerry

Our 11-13-61 20'' Schwinn Skipper. Love the continuous frame design on this bike. I've only seen one other 20'' in this design which a friend of mine owns , and his has the same exact build date as this one. Pretty cool!


----------



## Oilit

Double straightup said:


> Back dated my 61 tornado and made it heavier😏 I just love truss rods and full fenders.
> 
> View attachment 1601419
> 
> View attachment 1601420



It took a couple of looks to notice that the front fender had been changed. Did you change the rear fender also or just the reflector?


----------



## Cruiserdude94

1959 double straight bar 20”!! Just grabbed today!


----------



## PCHiggin

Yates/ vintage said:


> My 62 typhoon
> 
> View attachment 1597109



I love ‘em in this condition. Used but not beat up or too raggedy.  Good canditate for a clean,polish and ride. I had at least a few of these, red and black. I had a black one repainted and really didn’t like it any more than original. Won’t do that again. I want another one, along with a Skipper. The next ones will be keepers


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Little update on the 59’ it’s a pig bike now!


----------



## BF2485

My 61 Tornado , serial number says 4-11-61  D123279


----------



## maureenbme




----------



## maureenbme

*these are photos of the may 28 1962 twin bar frame typhoon I have serial E242151
What is the value by on something like this *


----------



## fishyfool

I have a twinn straight bar but something doesn't make sense. The serial is A02459 August of 1953


----------



## BF2485

A0 is January of 1960 


n0+4c|u3 said:


> I have a twinn straight bar but something doesn't make sense. The serial is A02459 August of 1953
> 
> View attachment 1737613
> 
> View attachment 1737614



A0 is January of 1960


----------



## fishyfool

cleaned it up a little more and there's another digit. A024591


----------



## fishyfool

BF2485 said:


> A0 is January of 1960
> 
> A0 is January of 1960



Ah, the schwinn serial number lookup tool isn't infallible 🙃


----------



## BF2485

n0+4c|u3 said:


> Ah, the schwinn serial number lookup tool isn't infallible 🙃



depends which 1 you use!


----------



## Lonestar

My '62 Typhoon.

Old pics, but it still looks like this! A project for later days...or months...or...


----------



## freddy

GOT A 24 INCH N A 20 INCH FRAME SET


----------



## Tony M




----------



## freddy

IM LOOKING FOR 26 INCH TYPHOON FRAME SET


----------



## GTs58

freddy said:


> IM LOOKING FOR 26 INCH TYPHOON FRAME SET



Those were made from 1962 until the end of Schwinn.
Like what year?


----------



## freddy

1962 ONLY BELIVE IS A ONE YEAR ONLY FRAME IN THAT STYLE


----------



## GTs58

freddy said:


> 1962 ONLY BELIVE IS A ONE YEAR ONLY FRAME IN THAT STYLE



So that's the year you're looking for then, right?


----------



## freddy

YES A 26 INCH


----------



## andysto73

I'll post in wanted but I am looking for one of these as well. The continuous frame only. Just frame or whole bike and rough. Prefer 26 inch but open to seeing any size.


----------



## silentda213gangster

Heres a 20"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/265930470243?campid=5335809022
Heres a 26"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/275518768696?campid=5335809022


----------



## andysto73

silentda213gangster said:


> Heres a 20"
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/265930470243?campid=5335809022
> Heres a 26"
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/275518768696?campid=5335809022



Thanks but already seen em..too much, Im looking to build a custom


----------



## Norrin

Here's mine, I just finished building it.  I had a fork from a 1951 Hornet and it seems to look right on this frame.  Rides like a dream.


----------



## Springer Tom

March 1960 Tornado


----------

